
The Secret Weakness of North East Investors - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/12/07/the-secret-weakness-of-north-east-investors/
======
mahmud
I clicked on the article thinking it was going to be an application of
"Temporal Priming" to fund raising, but it wasn't. So here to salvage your
minute and mine, are some of my own pointers.

I just watched a program on SBS (an Australian TV station) about a study done
in Yale where the judgment of human subjects were altered based on the
temperature they were exposed to. Experiment participants were told they were
interviewing a job candidate and they had to give their honest personal
impression of the man. However, the examiners surreptitiously gave some
participants a cup of cold beverage to hold, while they gave the others a hot
one. Everyone who held the hot cup gave favorable impressions, while those who
held cold beverages gave negative impressions.

Original paper:
[http://www.yale.edu/acmelab/articles/Science_coffee_study.pd...](http://www.yale.edu/acmelab/articles/Science_coffee_study.pdf)
(just 2 pages)

Layman's intro: <http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/126674.php>

~~~
messel
That's some fascinating cogsci. I'm only chattering on about my own
observations so it's nice to read external studies. So the post was/wasn't
something you were looking for?

Looking up Temporal Priming left me pretty confused could you elaborate on
what you were expecting? Ahh, nevermind. You meant when is it best to seek out
seed funding/follow on rounds.

